# Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???



## Fisherman1990 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute ,|wavey:

Ich weiß es ist vielleicht noch nicht die zeit dafür  ,aber mich würde trotzdem mal interessieren ,ob jemand schon los war oder schon was gehört hat ob jemand ein paar Aalquappen gefangen hat.
Hie in dem thread könnt ihr eure fragen, antworten ,tips oder tricks reinstellen und natürlich auch eure aktuellen fänge .#6
Würde mich über eure Antworten freuen  .:vik:

MFG fisherman1990


----------



## haubentaucher85 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

na dann fang ich mal an.

heuer schon die erste im august beim barbenfischen gefangen. dementsprechend motiviert zieh ich schon seit anfang oktober immer wenns wasser etwas angetrübt ist los. war seitdem 3 mal und noch nie schneider, richtig grosse waren aber noch keine dabei (bis 46cm). gefangen hab ich die alle (5) auf tauwurm bzw fischfetzen-wurm-kombi. 

2 fotos hab ich schon am pc, weitere folgen. 

grüsse aus österreich, haubentaucher 85


----------



## Fisherman1990 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Hi,|wavey:

Ich danke für dein bericht .|rolleyes#6
Also ich will mal freitag los .
Ich angle meine quappen nur auf eingefrorene KöFis .
Denn im Winter ist es schlecht nen köfi zu bekommen .
Und außérdem ziehe ich die köfis mit der Köfinadel durch so verhinder ich die fehlbisse .
Letztes jahr hatte ich von Dez.-Jan 23 Quappen und nach der schonzeit(februar) hatte ich nochmal 14 quappen also bis monat april.
Also war das letztes jahr auf quappen ein voller erfolg mal sehen wie es dieses jahr aussieht .

MFG fisherman 1990


----------



## Thomas27 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Mahlzeit, wollte meinen Komentar |bla:dazu auch los werden .

War dieses Jahr noch nicht auf Quappenfischen ,kommt aber ende November .
Hoffe das es dann die ersten leichten Frostnächte gibt und das Bimmeln an der Rute nicht mehr aufhört. 
Letztes Jahr war es mitte Nov. noch zu warm ( keine Frostnacht) beim Quappefischen und dementsprechend haben wir die Würmer und Fischfetzen nur so gebadet.

Wenn Ihr Erfolg bei eurer nächtlichen Quappentour hattet dann lasst mal wissen .

habe mal eine meiner Nächtlichen Quappen angehangen ,war gut kalt und es war nicht die einzigste . Hatte 76cm und gut ca. 2,76 Kg . 

bis denn und Petri#h


----------



## Elbeaalmeister (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Hallo
Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es überall schon loß geht aber an der Elbe habe
ich Freitag schon 2 gute Quappen gefangen und 3 kleine zurückgesetzt .
Haben so gegen 23 Uhr auf Köfi gebissen .


----------



## Uwe74 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

bei uns in der oberpfalz/waldnaab hab ich auch schon zwei quappen gefangen. die laufen bei uns auch schon!!
gruß uwe


----------



## Fisherman1990 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

@ all |wavey:

Ich bedanke mich nochmal für eure posts .#6
Und Dickes PETRI zu den quappen.
Macht weiter so.


Also am freitag war ein reinfall .|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|krach:
Ich hatte um 20uhr ein biss auf köfi .
Ich haute an , angel bog sich und was kam raus ein fetter krebs .
Ohh entäuschung .|uhoh:|uhoh::v
Und wir hatten uns auf ne quappe eingestellt .
Naja werde es vllcht in 2 Wochen nochmal probieren .
Bis dahin könnt ihr ja eure berichte reinstellen.


MFG fisherman1990


----------



## Thomas27 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Nabend ,

wenn des Wetter so bleibt oder noch ein wenig an temperatur fällt könnte es das Wochenende schon gut anfangen. Habe schon gehört das man an einigen Stellen schon eis kratzen musste an den Autos , was mir sagt das es ausserhalb schon ein wenig kälter sein müsste und wenn es so bleibt bis zum Wochenende schon fast ideale bedingungen herschen sollten.Müsste dann sich nur die Quappe dazu bewegen in die Oder strom aufwärts zu schwimmen . |supergri|supergri|supergri|wavey:


werde mal ein Versuch starten wenn des Wetter so bleibt.
Habe da noch dicke Plötzenfetzen die bestimmt lecker sein werden und gut stinken.(im tiefkühler)#h

bis denn Petri#6


----------



## boot (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Wir haben noch keine gefangen


----------



## Patrick83 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



boot schrieb:


> Wir haben noch keine gefangen



Aber ich/wir werden demnächst mal  uns auf einen Buhnenkopf stellen und welche fangen!!!!:m


----------



## Fisherman1990 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin |wavey:

Wollte mal ein kleinen Fangbericht loswerden .

Mein kumpel war bei mir an der Müritz los auf Quappe und hat 2 schöne quappen von 32cm und 38cm gefangen .|supergri

Köder : Eingefrorene Köfis(kl. Plötze)
Wann : eine um ca. 17...Uhr und die andere um ca. 19....Uhr.

Will auch mal nächste woche  versuchen .#6

MFG fisherman


----------



## Angel-Walter (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Hallo ! wie sieht es an der Oder aus,hat hier einer schon #6 Erfahrungen,diesbezüglich gesammelt?


----------



## Patrick83 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



Elbeaalmeister schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es überall schon loß geht aber an der Elbe habe
> ich Freitag schon 2 gute Quappen gefangen und 3 kleine zurückgesetzt .
> Haben so gegen 23 Uhr auf Köfi gebissen .




Moin!
Wo an der Elbe meintest du??
|kopfkrat


----------



## Fisherman1990 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin 


Will morgen mal los auf quappe .
Bericht gibts dann die nächsten tage .

Mfg fisherman


----------



## taubenlarry (18. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

hatte gestern eine kleine an der oder knapp30, mit 2 mann 6 std gesessen, war nicht so doll, aber immerhin eine       mfg matthias


----------



## Rainer B (20. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Es läuft durchaus an der Oder, Massenfänge sind aber noch nicht drin, erst Anfang Dezember. Probiert auch mal den Oder- Havel Kanal.


----------



## ihle76 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Wie siehts in Schwedt/Oder, oder Hohensaaten aus?


----------



## Marcel M. (21. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Hier an der Oder zwischen Groß Neuendorf & Kietz ist der Anfang in sachen Quappen gemacht.
Gemeldet wurden hier schon 67er, 72er und einige 50er!
Aber wie gesagt, es geht erst noch richtig los!

*!!! NICHT VERGESSEN - GEBT DEN FISCHEN EINE CHANCE !!!*


----------



## ihle76 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Lieber Köderfisch oder Tauwurm als Köder nehmen?


----------



## haubentaucher85 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

hallo zusammen,

war letzte woche wieder mal auf quappen unterwegs. wir waren 3 leute. ergebniss in ca 5 stunden: 2 quappen (42 und 48cm) und 3 döbel. nächstes wochenende gehen wir es nochmal richtig an weil ab 1.dezember haben quappen bei uns schonzeit.

grüsse aus österreich, haubentaucher 85


----------



## Hannes94 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin
also ich war vor ein paar tagen los an der warnow  leider nur eine gefangen ( 49cm)  warn auch einige fehlbisse dabei  bester köder  rot-tauwurm kombi DD


----------



## rolli2008 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Seid froh das Ihr überhaupt auf diese Fische Angeln dürft, ich wohne an der Hessisch/ Thüringer ( Grenze ) und was ist bei uns ???????  In beiden Ländern ganzjährig geschont!!!!


----------



## Thomas27 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin , 

haben auch schon einen versuch gestartet mein kollege und ich . Das einzigste was wir an ernüchterung mitgebracht haben ist ein Döbel der auf Tauwurm gebissen hat und eine menge Oder spass .Wollte des wochenende was nun schon war mal prbieren aber leider kein Auto gehabt. War super kalt und ein wenig schnee war auch eigentlich ideal  . Werden es später nochmal testen was läuft und was nicht. 


gruss und ein dickes Petri


----------



## Frankko (24. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Hier mal noch ein paar Fragen an die Spezis unter uns.

Wo an der Warnow sollte man es denn mal versuchen?
Welchen Untergrund bevorzugen die "Süßwasserdorsche"?

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## gründler (24. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



Frankko schrieb:


> Hier mal noch ein paar Fragen an die Spezis unter uns.
> 
> Wo an der Warnow sollte man es denn mal versuchen?
> Welchen Untergrund bevorzugen die "Süßwasserdorsche"?
> ...


 
Harter untergrund Sand Kies Wurzelwerk Verstecke etc.Sand und Kies suchen sie zum Laichen auf,selbst auf Sandbänken mit nur 50cm Wasser laichen sie.Schlamm bezw.weichen boden etc.meiden sie.
Wehre Schleusen sind Hot Spots aber auch auf gerader Strecke fängt man sie.
lg


----------



## ihle76 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Neuigkeiten aus Schwedt oder Hohensaaten?Wir wollen kommenden Samstag mal in Hohensaaten an testen was so läuft.


----------



## henker68 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

wo in hamburg laufen sie dann an der elbe ??


----------



## Thomas27 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

werden dieses Wochenende nochmal einen Versuch starten , mach mir aber nicht so viel hoffnung,auch wenn beifang von Döbel und co nicht schlecht sind ,darauf sind wir ja nicht aus.

Werden dieses Wochende einen Platzwechsel vornehmen um mal wieder was neues den Augen zu Bieten.|bigeyes

Momentan ist ja des Wetter nicht so wie es sein müsste aber zum Wochenende soll es besser werden aus sicht des angelns auf Quappe. :vik:

hoffen wir mal .  #h


----------



## Fisherman1990 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin ,

Hallo ich war ja los gewesen auf quappe wir waren zu dritt am wasser und hatten 9 quappen .die quappen bissen um 18uhr -19 uhr danach bis 21 uhr nix mehr.
Alle auf tiefgekühlte köfis .
Die quappen waren zwar keine riesen aber fürn anfang nicht schlecht .

Wir werden wohl wenn alles passt morgen wieder los  und mal gucken wies läuft haben ja jetzt neumond.

Die quappen  auf den bildern waren 30cm 31cm und 28cm .


Mfg fisherman


----------



## gründler (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Na Petri!
Quappe ist Quappe hauptsache es hat überhaupt was gebissen.
lg


----------



## ihle76 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Wo seit ihr gewesen?wir wollen Samstag nach hohensaaten.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



ihle76 schrieb:


> Wo seit ihr gewesen?wir wollen Samstag nach hohensaaten.


 
Wir waren am Warener Stadthafen also in Waren an der Müritz.
Da  sind wellenbrecher anlagen die man gut befischen kann .
Wetter spielte ja auch mit , also gab es keine probleme.
Wollen warscheinlich am sonntag wieder los .

MFG fisherman


----------



## Thomas27 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

_Tachchen , hab mal gut geschlafen an der Oder (bei Hohensaaten),war nix mit den Quappen . Probiert auf Köfi und Tauwurm ,auch keine beifänge.#d_
_Wind hatte immer von Süd nach Ost gewechselt und des war auch der einzigste der wirklich das gefühl von Kälte mitbrachte sonst war da nicht mehr viel._

_bis demnächst wiedermal an der Oder für einen erneuten anlauf._

:vik:_muss dazu sagen das des Wetter bis zum Mittag gute chancen geboten hat .Schneefall und eisige temperaturen aber zum abend war der Wetterúmschwung da . _


----------



## Wurmbader70 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

So,
 wie angekündigt war unser Verein am Samstag los, am MLK auf Quappe..... 


bei relativ günstigem Wetter gab es bei 18 Anglern : 2 nicht verwertbare Bisse + und eine 40cm-Quappe , 

ansonsten nur die üblichen Materialverluste durch Abriss *g#q


----------



## Flussbarsch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin, ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu 

Ich war mit Freund letzte Woche unterwegs gewesen an der Warnow. Jeder konnte eine schöne Quappe landen. 
Er eine 51 cm große auf 12 cm Plötze und ich eine 46 cm große auf eine 8 cm Ukelei.
Für Warnowverhältnisse schon als kapital anzusehen  
Fotos können gerne nachgereicht werden, bin hier auf Arbeit.

Die anderen Quappen dieses Jahr hatten meist eine Größe von 35 cm.


----------



## Wildpig (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

@ Flussbarsch: Jau, Fotos wären super! Wenn ich schon keine fange, will ich wenigst die der Anderen sehen |bigeyes

Bis dann
Klaus


----------



## Flussbarsch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

So hier die beiden Fangbilder.


----------



## Wildpig (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Von sowas treum ich nachts....


----------



## Fisherman1990 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin,


Petri zu den fängen .
Will auch das wochenende los .
Hoffe das es da noch nicht zu hell wird denn es geht auf vollmond zu .

MFG fisherman


----------



## Hannes94 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin ... 
 Oha... was nehmt ihr denn für risen KöFi´s??? das sind ja riiiisen dinger für die Quappen...
die würd ich fast noch zum hechtangeln nehmen xD ...


----------



## Flussbarsch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Ich angele immer mit Fischen zwischen 4 cm und 8 cm. Ich muss fairerweise sagen wir rechnen auch mit Zandern noch. Allerdings haben bereits viele (auch kleinere) Quappen unsere Köfis genommen. Das passt schon #6


----------



## ihle76 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



Fisherman1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Petri zu den fängen .
> ...




Na dann petri heil


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Moin ...
> Oha... was nehmt ihr denn für risen KöFi´s??? das sind ja riiiisen dinger für die Quappen...
> die würd ich fast noch zum hechtangeln nehmen xD ...


 

also ich angle wenn denn mal mit bis zu 15cm langen rotaugen-da die quappe den köfi nimmt auch wenn sie selbst nur 30cm groß ist die nehmen alles was in die lucke rein passt!!!und das ist einiges...


----------



## Fisherman1990 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



Flussbarsch schrieb:


> Ich angele immer mit Fischen zwischen 4 cm und 8 cm. Ich muss fairerweise sagen wir rechnen auch mit Zandern noch. Allerdings haben bereits viele (auch kleinere) Quappen unsere Köfis genommen. Das passt schon #6


 

hi 

Also ich geb flussbarsch recht ich nehme die köfis in einer länge von 4-8cm das ist bei mir schon schmerzgrenze .
Und ich hab auch die erfahrung gemacht das ich nur auf rotaugen gefangen habe und nicht auf barsch oder kaulbarsch .Denn wir haben mal so testangeln mit kaulbarsch oder barsch dran gehabt und da biss keine quappe .
Aber jeden seins .


MFG fisherman


----------



## Flussbarsch (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Ich fange meine Quappen und Zander nur auf Ukelei. Hatte auch mal Plötze, Rotfeder, Kaulbarsch oder ne kleine Güster. Aber nie ein Fisch. Bei Kumpels klappts auch mit anderen Köfis. 
Wenn man ewig nur auf Ukelei fängt, nimmt man auch nur noch Ukelei als Köfi dort. Eine 1 Rute mache ich aber noch mit Plötze als Köfi. Vielleicht verirrt sich auch mal dort ein Fisch drauf


----------



## ihle76 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



Fisherman1990 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> Also ich geb flussbarsch recht ich nehme die köfis in einer länge von 4-8cm das ist bei mir schon schmerzgrenze .
> Und ich hab auch die erfahrung gemacht das ich nur auf rotaugen gefangen habe und nicht auf barsch oder kaulbarsch .Denn wir haben mal so testangeln mit kaulbarsch oder barsch dran gehabt und da biss keine quappe .
> ...



Also ich glaube es ist egal was für ein Köfi rankommt.Ich hatte letzten Samstag eine Quappe auf ein kleines Rotauge geangelt.Mein Kumpel auf ein Rotauge 10cm.Die Angler neben uns haben ihre Quappen auf Barsche geangelt.Sie hatte 5 oder 6 Quappen.
Und anderer guter Köder ist immer noch der Tauwurm finde ich.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Ja du hast ja recht aber ich habe bei mir die erfahrung gemacht das ich nur auf rotauge ne quappe bekomme .
Denn wenn ich auf tauwurm angle dann werden mir die gleich vonein paar kleinfischen abgefressen .
Ich kann mir schon vorstellen das die quappe nicht wählerisch ist aber jeder hat ja seine eigenen erfahrungen mit der köderfisch wahl.
Wie ich schon im letzten post geschrieben habe wir hatten das letztes jahr so gemacht wir hatte immer eine sogenannte testangel draußen wo denn entweder ein kaulbarsch oder barsch darn war und wir haben  nie eine bekommen .
Aber wenn ich die quappen ausgenommen habe war immer ein rotauge drinn oder mal selten ein barsch .

Hab da noch ne frage nemt ihr frische köderr (frisch gesenkte köfis ) oder eingefrorene 
denn ich bekomm im winter an köfis so schlecht ran deswegen frier ich mir die ein .

Mal gucken was das wochenende bringt .

MFG fisherman


----------



## Flussbarsch (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



Fisherman1990 schrieb:


> Hab da noch ne frage nemt ihr frische köderr (frisch gesenkte köfis ) oder eingefrorene
> denn ich bekomm im winter an köfis so schlecht ran deswegen frier ich mir die ein .
> MFG fisherman



Also ich fange auch ganz gut mit eingefrorenen Köfis. Allerdings versuche ich auch immer eine Angel mit frischen Köfis zu plazieren.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin,#h

Also nochmal mit köfis ob eingefroren oder nicht also ich wollte nur damit sagen das ich nur auf tiefgekühlte Köfis angle .
Sind vom aroma besser als frische also so hab ich die erfahrung gemacht .

War denn schon mal wieder einer los auf Quappe. #c

MFG fisherman


----------



## ihle76 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Frische Köfis sind immer besser so unsere Erfahrung.Bei uns ist ein kleiner Bach,dort waren sie jetzt zu tausenden drin.Dort haben wir uns ne Menge kleiner Fische geholt.Teil haben wir eingefrohren.Teil in die Regentonne im Netz gehangen.So lange sie durchhalten nehmen wir diese mit zur Oder, oder zum Hechtangeln.Ansonsten nachher die tiefgekühlten.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



ihle76 schrieb:


> Frische Köfis sind immer besser so unsere Erfahrung.Bei uns ist ein kleiner Bach,dort waren sie jetzt zu tausenden drin.Dort haben wir uns ne Menge kleiner Fische geholt.Teil haben wir eingefrohren.Teil in die Regentonne im Netz gehangen.So lange sie durchhalten nehmen wir diese mit zur Oder, oder zum Hechtangeln.Ansonsten nachher die tiefgekühlten.


 
wir haben auch so ein kleinen graben wo die kleinen köfis im winter reinziehen .
Da hol ich mir jedes jahr immer genug kleinfisch zum Aal und Aalquappen angeln.
Am wochende lief nix waren mal los gewesen war echt schon etwas zu hell . 
Aber naja jetzt wird erstmal gewartet bis es wieder zum neumond phase geht. 

MFG fisherman


----------



## gründler (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

hi
Knappe 45cm heute 18Uhr auf Wurm in der Leine,5 bisse nicht verwandelt.

Bilder hier.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140015

lg

Psas nenne ich mal ne absolute Hammer Quappenstrecke
Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu

http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/fangmeldungen/detail.php?objectID=5972&class=106&thema=4494


----------



## ihle76 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



gründler schrieb:


> hi
> Knappe 45cm heute 18Uhr auf Wurm in der Leine,5 bisse nicht verwandelt.
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## gründler (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



ihle76 schrieb:


> gründler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...


----------



## abul (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

vermute ihle hat wohl nicht gewusst was die Leine ist. Hab mich nämlich auch gewundert und auf ohne Vorfach oder ähnliches getippt...


----------



## Fisherman1990 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

moin , 


Dann mal petri zu den tollen fängen .

MFG fisherman


----------



## ihle76 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Mal nicht gleich so böse sein.Ich kannte bis eben wirklich kein Fluß Namens "Leine".


----------



## Marcel M. (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Also ich war jetzt 3mal mit meinem Kolege und wir können bis jetzt 7 Quappen auf unser konto verbuchen, aber leider war keine über 45cm dabei.
Im gegensatzt zum letzten Jahr haben wir zwar in kurzer mehr Quappen, aber dafür einfach zu klein!
Letztes Jahr konnten wir um die gleiche Zeit schon 4 über 60cm landen!

*!!! NICHT VERGESSEN - GEBT DEN FISCHEN EINE CHANCE !!!*


----------



## gründler (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



ihle76 schrieb:


> Mal nicht gleich so böse sein.Ich kannte bis eben wirklich kein Fluß Namens "Leine".


 
Böse!Nicht wirklich das sieht anders aus
Na man kann ja auch nicht alles kennen,aber wie gesagt Quappen kann es in Nordeuropa überall geben selbst im kleinsten Gräben mit wenig Wasser.Nun hast du wieder was dazu gelernt,und wenn mal hier bist kannste auch mal an die Leine fahren,im übrigen der schnellst fließende Fluß Norddeutschlands ich glaube 2-3m pro Sekunde fließgeschwindigkeit,irgendwie so war das.
lg


----------



## henker68 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

und wo in hh würdeich auch gerne mall machen weiß aber nicht wo


----------



## gründler (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Alles was mit der Elbe in Verbindung steht,die Elbe selber etc.Harter grund Sandbänke Steine Strömungsecken Bacheinläufe etc.da muste testen,aber Quappen sind launisch 10 mal los heißt lange noch nicht das es beisst,und beim 11 mal gehen dann 3 bis....Stk.
lg


----------



## haubentaucher85 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

hallo zusammen, 

da ich schonzeitbedingt die quappensaison leider schon beenden musste, hier mein kurzes resümee: im oktober und november ca 6x auf quappen geangelt, jeweils von ca 17:00 - 21.00, einmal bis 24:00. resultat: 8 stk, die grösste mit 49cm, durchschnitt ca35cm.
wir waren meistens zu dritt unterwegs und wenigstens einer hat immer was erwischt. häufiger beifang waren döbel (richtig grosse). als absoluter topköder hat sich die kombi aus halbem köfi (auch mit kaulbarsch) und tauwurm herausgestellt. am letzten novemberwochenende herschte eigentlich vorzeigewetter (=schneefall + eiseskälte) da gings komischerweise am schlechtesten.

begebe mich nun, geplagt von entzugserscheinungen, in die wohlverdiente winterpause!

wünsche allen fängern noch ein dickes petri

         grüsse aus österreich, haubentaucher 85


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

47cm 17uhr Wurm!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2292684#post2292684

lg


----------



## Flussbarsch (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin, war Freitag los mit Kumpel. 3 Quappen. 38, 35 und 33 cm.
Bericht und Fotos gibts unter :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71859&page=237


----------



## Fisherman1990 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin jungs,#h|wavey:

War auch gestern los ,aber auch die ganze die ganze letzte Woche .
Hatten aber keine vorzeigequappen .#c
Die waren alle im schnitt von 25cm -max. 35cm .Alle auf KöFI.
Ich fand im letzten jahr hatten wir größere quappen gefangen als in diesem jahr .
Wollen heute abend wieder los denn  werd ich wieder berichten.#6

MFG fisherman


----------



## ihle76 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Hatten gestern mit 3 Mann 6 Quappen.  5 wieder zurück gesetzt und eine vom 66cm mitgenommen.Wir waren in Schwedt an der Oder angeln.


----------



## Uwe74 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

#6hallo, ich hab auch wieder eine erwischt.... geht doch!!!


----------



## Karpfendieter (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



Angel-Walter schrieb:


> Hallo ! wie sieht es an der Oder aus,hat hier einer schon #6 Erfahrungen,diesbezüglich gesammelt?



Hallo,ihr ist karpfendieter war leider noch nicht an der oder.bin dort groß geworden.war viel an der oder angeln.lebe jetzt in hi.aber die sollen schon beissen


----------



## Fisherman1990 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin ,

Also bei uns läufts nur bescheiden in moment .
Die wetterverhältnisse stimmen und trotzdem nicht ein zupper .
Wollen demnächst noch ein paar andere stellen abfischen  ,mal sehen ob da was geht .
Euch allen noch petri heil.


----------



## rallye-vid (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Ich werde am Sonntag vor einer Schleuse probieren.. 
Muss morgen nur noch Tauwürmer kaufen #6


----------



## Hechtknusper (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Hallo  zusammen. Wo fängt man Quappen am Besten? Bin Neuling. Kann man diese auch bei höhrem Wasserstand fangen? Schon vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Uwe74 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

halle, habe die besten erfahrungen mit tauwurm gemacht.
bei hohen wasserstand suche ich mir nen seitenarm und angel im kehrwasser.

_***Link editiert_***


----------



## duck_68 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



Hechtknusper schrieb:


> Hallo  zusammen. Wo fängt man Quappen am Besten? Bin Neuling. Kann man diese auch bei höhrem Wasserstand fangen? Schon vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.



Zuerst sollte man sich schlau machen, ob es in den Gewässern überhaupt welche gibt sonst könnte ein Nachtansitz in Eiseskälte mit recht dürftigem Ergebnis enden.....


----------



## Thomas27 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

_Moin ,|bla: um mal eine beitrag zu zu steuern . Waren letztes Wochenende an der ODER bei Neuranft #6. Der Erfolg stellte sich erst so gegen 23 Uhr ein da es da´nn eine gewisse Kälte hatte ._

_Gefangen hatte Sportsfreund und Arbeitskollege auch schon so gegen 18 Uhr mit Mix am Haken , war eine schöne und hatte auch ein gutes mass um die 60 cm . _

_Untermassige waren in hülle und fülle vorhanden laut aussagen der anderen Angler ._


_Es war gut besucht zu diesem Tage das man sich schon ein plätzchen suchen musste, dazu waren andere Sportsfreunde auch noch in Hohensaaten auf Rutte unterwegs. Kann leider nicht sagen wie es da aus sah._


----------



## Fisherman1990 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin

Ich wünsch euch ein frohes neues jahr .

War noch am 30.12 los hatte 3 gute quappen von die 30cm -35cm.
Alle in der zeit um 18uhr rum .
Bilder gibts später .

MFG fisherman


----------



## Flussbarsch (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Petri zu den 3 Quappen. Allerdings gute Quappen mit 30 cm trifft die Sache eher nicht. Ist gerade so maßig 

Leider ist jetzt Schonzeit 6 Wochen aber dann gehts wieder los#6


----------



## Fisherman1990 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

naja ok aber sie waren schön dick und rund .
Und denn sind sie für mich gut aber das ist ansichtssache .
Ja jetzt ist schonzeit aber in 6 wochen gehts weiter.


----------



## Flussbarsch (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

War ja nicht böse gemeint.

Dick und rund sind sie jetzt voll mit Rogen bzw. Samen. Nach der Schonzeit gehts aber wieder richtig los. :m


----------



## Fisherman1990 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

hab ich auch nicht so auf aufgefasst .
Hab mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt tschuldige .
Genau dann können wir wieder angeln und vllcht auch welche fangen .

MFG fisherman


----------



## rumpelkind (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Weiß jemand ob man gut am Main Donau Kanal auf Quappen fischen kann? Bin von Neumarkt i.d.Opf und hab bisher noch nie im Winter gefischt...??
Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar tipps?


----------



## Fisherman1990 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin rumpelkind ,#h

Tja was willst du denn wissen ??#c
Sonst les dir mal die ersten posts durch da hab i bisschen was geschrieben#6 .Wenn du noch mehr wissen willst nur zu .:vik:

MFG fisherman


----------



## Marius_G (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Hi,

Wollt mal fragen ob sich´s loht mal in der saale auf quappe zu angeln??

Wenn ja mit was für einer montage??


----------



## hecht2009 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

geht an der spree schon was mit quappe?


----------



## heinzrch (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

@Rumpelkind: im RMD-Kanal gibts keine Quappen - aber in der Altmühl bei Kehlheim. Frag mal beim Meyer nach, der eine Verkäufer fischt dort gelegentlich auf Quappen....


----------



## Quappe 70 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Hi und Petri
war bis jetzt vier mal auf quappe angeln ein mal an der Elbe zwei mal an der Oder und nochmal am Liebenwalder Kanal (Schleuse) mit Wurm und Fischfetzen ,und hatte bis auf kalte Füße und ein paar fehlbisse nichts werde es nächste Woche noch mal an der Saale versuchen, na mal sehen obs klappt .Soviel zu meinen Quappen fängen,trotsdem allen anderen Anglern ein dickes PETRI HEIL !!!


----------



## FischermanII (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

also bei uns ist die Saison durch die Fische sind dünn und beißen auch nicht mehr richtig!


----------



## Flussbarsch (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Also bei mir geht das ab Mitte Februar nochmal richtig los.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

joa wenns  klappt bei mir auch .
denn jetzt is bei uns noch eis .
aber bin guter dinge .


----------



## Flussbarsch (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Ja im Moment stört mich das Eis nicht da die Quappen eh Schonzeit haben aber ab 16.2. muß es weg sein #6


----------



## Quappe 70 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Petri !
War am Wochenende nochmal am OHK in Oranienburg auf Quappe unterwegs,optimale Bedingungen,leichter nieselregen schön kalt,kaum Wind und sehr wenig Eisschollen,aber von Quappe weit und breit keine Spur... Scheint momentan nicht zu laufen.Werde es aber demnächst noch mal an der Oder versuchen 
also bis dann und Petri Heil !!!


----------



## Fisherman1990 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

So leute 

Nu ist es bald soweit die Schonzeit der Quappen (in M/V)ist bald rum und denn gehts wieder los die auf jagt.


MFG fisherman


----------



## Flussbarsch (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Ja eine Woche noch pausieren. 
Hoffentlich paßt das Wetter dann am 16.2. auch um auf gute Fänge zu hoffen


----------



## Flussbarsch (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Und war schon jemand mal wieder los?
Mein Fahrer ist leider erkrankt und wird so noch einige Tage dauern leider.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



Flussbarsch schrieb:


> Und war schon jemand mal wieder los?
> Mein Fahrer ist leider erkrankt und wird so noch einige Tage dauern leider.


 

Ja war gleich montag los .
War aber nicht doll hatte eine untermaßige und eine die zwar besser war , aber sich leider befreien konnte .
Wollen aber morgen noch mal los .

MFG fisherman


----------



## Flussbarsch (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Na immerhin Fisch wenn auch untermaßig. Ich hoffe, ich habe demnächst etwas mehr Glück als du


----------



## Sofafischer (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Laut gewässerverzeichniss gibt es quappen im wallsteingraben mündung kalihafen wismarbucht. Die quappen könnten dann max bis mühlenteich kommen das sind vieleicht 2 km das wasser eher schlammig aber stellenweise auch große steine ca 15-25cm.
ob die da jetzt noch beißen?


----------



## Quappenjäger (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



Sofafischer schrieb:


> Laut gewässerverzeichniss gibt es quappen im wallsteingraben mündung kalihafen wismarbucht. Die quappen könnten dann max bis mühlenteich kommen das sind vieleicht 2 km das wasser eher schlammig aber stellenweise auch große steine ca 15-25cm.
> ob die da jetzt noch beißen?


 
wenn sie da sind beißen sie auch!


----------



## Sofafischer (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Na ich weiß nicht dieser fisch kommt mir bischen spanisch vor so unbekannt geheimnisvoll. Aber ich hätt ja schon lust so auf angeln 
jetzt wurds auch noch richtig kallt soll ja gut sein hab ich gelesen. 
ok versuch macht klug |wavey:


----------



## Fisherman1990 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



Sofafischer schrieb:


> Na ich weiß nicht dieser fisch kommt mir bischen spanisch vor so unbekannt geheimnisvoll. Aber ich hätt ja schon lust so auf angeln
> jetzt wurds auch noch richtig kallt soll ja gut sein hab ich gelesen.
> ok versuch macht klug |wavey:


 

Genau versuche es mal .
Und wenn du tipps brauchst oda sonst i-welche fragen hast dann frag einfach.:m
Ich weiß wie mein kumpel damit angefangen hat .
Ich fragte ihm immer ob er mal mitkommen will zum quappen angeln .Da war seine antwort "nein"
Aber als er sich doch mal breitschlagen ließ da hatte er gleich eine große quappe am haken und seitdem kommt er mit mir immer mit .Er ist so zu sagen vom quappenangeln infiziert.:m


----------



## Sofafischer (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

War heut gucken dann 10 würmer geholt und angeln gewesen.
sagen wir mal der abschnitt ist 2,5km lang und 1-6m breit.
vom mühlenteich aus kommt ein damm dort ist ein kleiner wasserfall wo der bach ca 5m weit 1-1,5m tief ist dann kommen 150m die besagten steine wo es nicht tiefer als 10cm ist danach kommst ca 350m nicht ran. eine brücke ca 1m breit 25-35cm tief 30m sandiger boden starke ströhmung vereinzelt etwas größere steine -> 150m 20-80cm weniger strömung schlammiger boden mit laub ca 5-10cm schlamm der rand die eine seite begradigt die andere seite natur mit schilf hier hab ich geangelt.
der rest bis im hafen ist nur noch schlammig und dreck und mist 20cm-1m tief.

leider keinen bis gehabt 18-20uhr aber ich hab ja noch die andere hälfte würmer dort dann bischen früher los und mal in der strömung versuchen aber ich denke das es zu flach ist oder?
lg martin


----------



## Fisherman1990 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Also ich würde auch sagen es ist zu flach .
Ich angel zwar auch im Kanal der eine strömung hat aber der ist 2-4m tief und hat richtige berge wo sich die quappen schon verstecken können .Am rand des kanals sind schöne künstlich angelegte Steinpackungen wo sie sich ebenfalls gut verstecken können .
Und  ich fische nicht mit tauwurm weil mir dann die kleinfische alles abfressen ich nehme kleine eingefrorene  KöFis (rotaugen 6-8cm)und ziehe sie mit der Köfi Nadel durch 
dadurch verhindere ich die fehlbisse bei den quappen .
Meistens bin ich immer um 17uhr am wasser und bleibe bis um max. 21uhr .


MFG Fisherman


----------



## Flussbarsch (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



Fisherman1990 schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch sagen es ist zu flach .
> Und  ich fische nicht mit tauwurm weil mir dann die kleinfische alles abfressen ich nehme kleine eingefrorene  KöFis (rotaugen 6-8cm)und ziehe sie mit der Köfi Nadel durch
> dadurch verhindere ich die fehlbisse bei den quappen .



Das denke ich auch das es etwas zu flach dort ist.
Ich denke er kann nur mit Wurm angeln weil er sicher keine eingefroren Köfis hat da er darauf nicht vorbereitet war auf Quappen zu angeln in diesem Winter.


----------



## Sofafischer (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

toll... ne da gibts keine quappen. Allerdings hatt vatters erzählt das ein kumpel ende letzten jahres da quappen gefangen hatt. 
Jedenfalls gibts seid wenigen tagen das gewässerverzeichniss 2009 dort ist der wallensteingraben besser erklärt.

Ne köderfische hab ich keine. Schade auto hab ich nicht aber werd da nochmal nachhacken.


edit: vom Wehr oberhalb der Straßenbrücke B106
bis Einmündung in den Mühlenteich da komm ich noch hin dort ist es auch 2m und tiefer. na denn auf ein neues 
mit wieviel angeln angelt ihr?


----------



## Flussbarsch (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Ich angele mit 3 Ruten so wie auch erlaubt vom LAV.
Dann weißt für den nächsten Winter bescheid mit Köfis einfrieren.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



Flussbarsch schrieb:


> Ich angele mit 3 Ruten so wie auch erlaubt vom LAV.
> Dann weißt für den nächsten Winter bescheid mit Köfis einfrieren.


 

Genau ich angle auch mit 3 ruten .#6
Also mit den einfrieren is ne geile sache mach ich schon seit ein paar jahren denn brauch man nämlich nicht los im winter .:vik:
Ja also bei mir wirds wohl auch nix mit angeln bei uns is der kanal zugefroren.#qMal sehen wie es nächste woche wird vllcht taut es ja noch .#t


----------



## Oggens (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Hallo also bei uns beißen der zeit keine Quappen am besten beißen sie hier ab september bis Anfanf Dezember und so Anfang März wider hatte letztes Jahr n paar siehe mein Fotoalbum...

Meine Köder fischfetzen. kleine Plötze bis 10cm in 3 stücken geschnitten...kopf,Bauch,Schwanz...


kannst sie aber auch mit Tauwürmer angeln.

Nachteil....Brassen u etc.... bevorzuge lieber Fischfetzen dann hast auch die Chance das n Zander rangeht siehe my Pics die i aber meist auf ganzen Fisch hatte aver auch auf fetzen.

Viel Glück u Petri Heil|wavey:


----------



## anbeisser (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin !

Weis Jemand wie es momentan an der Elbe aussieht ?
Eisschollen und sind die Kessel frei ?

Gruss
A.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin ,

Wollte bloß mal bescheid sagen das ich heute los war .
Der kanal is nämlich wieder frei:vik:.
Fazit ist  das mein vater nur eine untermaßige quappe gefangen hat die aber gleich wieder baden ging .
Und ich hatte noch eien berührung aber leider ausgeschlitz werde es denn nochmal am freitag versuchen oder am Wochenende .

@Flussbarsch
Wie siehts bei dir aus mit den quappen ???


MFG fisherman


----------



## Flussbarsch (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Bei mir war genau das gleiche. Ich hatte 2 nette Bisse aber nur zermatschte Köfis und mein Angelkollege ne untermaßige Quappe.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Ja läuft wohl zur zeit nicht doll .
Obwohl jetzt die neumondphase ist .
Naja wenn ich freitag oder samstag nochmal los war berichte ich auf jeden fall.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin,​ 
wollte mal nen kleinen bericht abgeben .
Kamen gerade wieder vom quappenangeln.
Echt geiler tag heute bisschen regen bewölkt und etwas mild das hat die quappen wohl zum anbeißen verführt.
Ich war mit meinen vater,Freund willi(alias christopher)
und meinerseits los gewesen .
Wir waren um 17.15 am wasser und machten so allmählich die angeln klar.
um kurz nach 18uhr war es denn bisschen dunkler und dann hauten wir unsere angeln rein.
Um 19.30 wollte ich das erste mal kontrollieren.
Das ich dann auch tat .
Ich ging zu meiner ersten angel guckte auf den selbstgebauten bissanzeiger und nix tat sich .
Dann nahm ich die angel in die hand zog die schnur straf und haute an bis ich ein widerstand merkte auf ein mal kam sie die erste quappe .Sie war 32cm groß.
Als nächstes kontrollierten meine kollegen dann ganz schnell auch ihre angeln.#6
Ich machte meine angel fertig haute sie wieder rein .
Dann war die nächste dran .
Ich zog wieder an da schon wieder eine man man man da hat aber einer nen lauf sagte mein vater.
Machte sie ab und da sie hat 31cm .
Freund willi guckte schon aus der wäsche und wollte auch endlich seine erste quappe dieses jahr fangen .
Wir kontrollierten weiter und da ,die glocke ging von willi .
Er haute kurze zeit später an drillte sie ein parr meter und dann auf einmal war sie weg .Dann ging mein bissanzeiger hoch ich wartete kurz haute an und da wieder eine und ne gute aber der fisch hat seine chance gehabt und konnte sich befreien.
Bis um 22uhr ging das so weiter und mein vater hatte 3 quappen und ich auch 3quappen. Uns sind noch einige ausgeschlizt aber der fisch soll auch seien chance bekommen.#6
Willi ging leider leer aus obwohl er einige gute bisse verbuchen kann .
Naja werden dann morgen wieder los ziehen .:vik:
Bericht gibts dann wieder.
Hier noch einige bilder. 


MFG fisherman


----------



## Flussbarsch (1. März 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Hallo,

also erstmal Petri dazu. Leider kann ich nicht das Wochenende angeln da ich auf der Messe Viva Touristika (Boot - Caravan - Reisen) stehen muss von morgens bis abends. Muß nachher auch gleich nochmal los. Hoffe nächste Woche beissen sie auch noch gut |rolleyes


----------



## Fisherman1990 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



Flussbarsch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also erstmal Petri dazu. Leider kann ich nicht das Wochenende angeln da ich auf der Messe Viva Touristika (Boot - Caravan - Reisen) stehen muss von morgens bis abends. Muß nachher auch gleich nochmal los. Hoffe nächste Woche beissen sie auch noch gut |rolleyes


 

Nächste woche .puh also da brauchste ja bald im dunkeln ne sonnenbrille|supergri denn der vollmond kommt doch raus .Und meiner erfahrung nach kommen dann die quappen nicht aus ihren loch.
Hab ich nämlich gersten durch gehabt war da nochmal los aber nix .
Im dunkeln haste gestern deinen eigenen schatten gesehen.
Aber am montag war noch gut da war ich auch noch mal los .
Da hat nen kumpel von mir 3 quappen von 32cm -35cm und ich hab ne schöne 36cm quappe. s. bild.
Werden dann erst wieder 3 tage nach vollmond gehen denn das ist uns doch zu hell .


MFG fisherman


----------



## Oggens (20. März 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

also ich war noch net wieder auf Quappe...habe dieses Jahr aber schon 3 Hechte zwei von 57cm und ein von 62cm schonmal n guter Start muß i sagen....

noch ca 4Wochen denn gehts endlich wieder los auf Zander,zur Zeit wollen die Burschen bei uns noch net so wirklich.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



Oggens schrieb:


> also ich war noch net wieder auf Quappe...habe dieses Jahr aber schon 3 Hechte zwei von 57cm und ein von 62cm schonmal n guter Start muß i sagen....
> 
> noch ca 4Wochen denn gehts endlich wieder los auf Zander,zur Zeit wollen die Burschen bei uns noch net so wirklich.


 

Moin oggens 

Petri dazu #6
Also i will jetzt los auf hecht ma gucken ob die jungs in beißlaune sind .

Also ich war die letzte woche auf quappe und wir konnte keinen einzigen Biss verbuchen .
Obwohl ich die erfahrung gemacht habe das man die quappen noch bis mitte april fangen kann.

MFG fisherman


----------



## Oggens (20. März 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Hallo Fisherman die Quappen kannst sogar bis Mai angeln ja die Hechte beißen noch net perfekt habe den einen Tag 3 Bisse gehabt 2 gekriegt den nächsten Tag wieder 3Bisse davon ein bekommen die lassen sehr gerne los zur Zeit(habe mit Köderfisch geangelt und mit monofiler Schnur(35) klappt eigentlich gut verliere max im Jahr 5 Hechte dadurch wegen der Mono besser als Stahl finde ich beim Spinnern benutze ich Hardmono oder feines Stahlvorfach aber sonst gar net!


----------



## Oggens (20. März 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Habe auf meine Fotos einige Quappen vom letzte Jahr.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



Oggens schrieb:


> Habe auf meine Fotos einige Quappen vom letzte Jahr.


 

Hab ich gesehen . Schöne tiere und auch schöne zander .

Ja war ja heute aufn kölpin war echt nix zu machen.
Hatte nur einen hecht von 48cm der gleich wieder baden ging .
Das wasser hat bei uns eine temperatur von 5-6 °C und da wollen die wohl noch nicht .

Naja , die tage will ich noch mal auf quappen versuchen mal sehen was dabei raus kommt .

MFG fisherman


----------



## Fisherman1990 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin  Leute 

will mal nen kleinen bericht abgeben .
War gestern los gewesen und haben 2gute quappen von 35cm und 32cm gefangen .
Dann ist uns wohl auch noch ein guter Aal ausgeschlitzt .
Das kuriose an den Aalbiss war das wir nen schönen drill hatten und danach leider verloren haben .
Aber das erstaunliche daran war was der Aal noch im maul  ein etwa 12-15cm großes rotauge (s. Bild) hatte.
Heute abend gehts dann auch wieder los .


----------



## diggn (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

moin

du fragst ob sie schon laufen???
ich frag euch... laufen sie jetze immer noch???
würd gern noch ma los...
hab dies jahr nich soooo die dicken gefangen...
aber was nich is kann ja noch werden 
um dir auch ma nen bericht abzugeben...
hab diesen winter ca 10 quappen gefangen...
die größte davon war knapp über 40cm und die kleinste...ehm ^^
vielleicht 15cm... 
da war mein köfi fast größer als die quappe =)


----------



## weserwaller (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



diggn schrieb:


> moin
> 
> du fragst ob sie schon laufen???
> ich frag euch... laufen sie jetze immer noch???
> ...



|kopfkrat Schau mal wann das Ding erstellt wurde .......


----------



## diggn (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

naja.... is schon nen bissl her...
als falls du das meinst, aber deswegen frag ich ja ob sie zur zeit noch gut unterwegs sind...|supergri


----------



## Daywalker (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
also ich komm grad vom Aal-Ansitz.
Aale sind nicht gelaufen, aber ich kann 2 Quappen verbuchen,
eine mit 35 und eine mit knapp 40cm.
Ich war ganz erstaunt, mein erster Gedanke war, ui schön die Aale beissen schon, dann mist.... untermaßiger Zander... ne total daneben Quappe. :q


----------



## anbeisser (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Moin !

Hat noch "NIEMAND" Aalquappen gefangen ??? .....
War letzten Samstag von 19-01Uhr am Aland (Elbe-Zufluss) und habe am Sperrwerk 6 Aalquappen gefangen.

http://maps.google.de/maps?t=h&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=53.018015,11.587743&spn=0.006519,0.013154&z=16

Es waren zwar keine Riesen:
2x23cm
2x27-29cm
1x31cm
1x37cm

Hatte leider keine Würmer mit,nur tote fingerlange Plötzen.
Mist,dachte ich,bis 21Uhr nichts auf Fetzen von ca 2cm.
Hab dann mal etwas gegraben und im lehmigen Boden gleich beim 1.Spatenstich min 10kleine Rotwürmer und 2 schöne Regenwürmer.
Prima dachte ich,das muss der richtige Köder sein.
nach 20min hatte ich gut 100 quirlige Rotwürmer und 10Regenwürmer.
Da der Aland das Jahr über wegen des Elbe-Rückstaus schon 5mal über die Ufer trat,mussten sich die Fische ja richtig sattgefressen haben.
So kams dann auch,nach nur 5Minuten die grösste Quappe am Haken und dann gleich 10min später eine Kleine.
Dann war erstmal bis 23 Uhr Ruhe bis dann in 30min die anderen 4 Quappen gelandet waren.
Alle aber nur unterhalb bzw. 3m vor oder hinter dem offenen Sperrwerk.
Konnte Sie bis auf 2 vom Haken lösen und hab Sie wieder zurückgesetzt.
Samstag sollte es wieder dort hingehen aber "LEIDER #q bin ich krankgeschrieben ........

Schöne Grüsse
der Anbeisser


----------



## Fisherman1990 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*



anbeisser schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Hat noch "NIEMAND" Aalquappen gefangen ??? .....
> War letzten Samstag von 19-01Uhr am Aland (Elbe-Zufluss) und habe am Sperrwerk 6 Aalquappen gefangen.
> ...




Moin erstmal petri dazu . aber guck doch mal bitte im aktuellen quappenfänge thread  rein . :m


----------



## anbeisser (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Petri DANKE !!!


----------



## anbeisser (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

Hm,finde den Tread nicht .... Könntest Du mir den Link senden ?


----------



## Fisherman1990 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aalquappen(Rutte) läufts schon???*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201917

hier ist er :m


----------

